# ROLL TIDE!



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Fished yesterday with the Perkins family from Birmingham Alabama Scott his 2 son Allen 12, Daniel 10 and Scott?s dad Dick 81. Well the front was coming in but the weather was perfect. We started things off quick first stop the boys were catching trout. Shrimp and plastics under corks. Thing s slowed but after a few moves the tide was starting to fall and the trout were biting. We had a nice bunch on ice in short time. Started to fish the reds and get the drags running. Found them scattered picking up one or two at each point. Daniel was the pro for the day that boy put1/2 the fish in the boat. Great day and lot of fun with the boy?s. We caught fish all day with a lot of small trout thrown back but it kept things exciting. Nice family outing getting the next generation hooked on fishing and the outdoors.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">48 TROUT<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">9 REDFISH<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">1 FLOUNDER<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPT GENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Great job as usual Gene, gotta watch those Birmingham people


----------



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

10-4 ,I figured you would say something aboutthis one. Fall fishing is just getting going hope to see ya.


----------

